
A 3D Interactive Map of AWS Infrastructure - martin_
https://infrastructure.aws
======
konspence
Kind of promotional material.

~~~
dfrage
True, but it's also kind of cool, and it's not trivial to wrap your head
around what a "cloud" is. This could be quite useful in selling the concept of
doing something on any cloud provider's service to others, especially higher
ups who aren't techies. For example, making it clear what points of presence,
availability zones and regions mean, and what you get when you pay to take
advantage of them.

